# Recommendations for Fresh Water Plant Test Kits



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

Was just about to purchase the Red Sea FW Lab set but saw all the comments on the Worst Product Purchased Thread. What test kit have people used and are happy with? Perferably with reasons or features that set the test kits apart. This would be for a freshwater planted tank, so CO2, FE, etc....

My original reason for going with the Red Sea was the completeness of the types of tests, rather than having to purchase individuals. Plus the price of $30 online looked good.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I exclusively use the Redsea NO3, PO4 and have the complete lab for FW. I like the GH as well. It's far better then any product I have seen in the same price range. I work at Big Al's too :lol: 

I suspect the people have trouble using them are doing something wrong.  

If anyone has the RedSea test kits and don't like them, I would gladly take them off your hands 8)


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

I bought the Red Sea FW kit from Big Al's but find the readings are way off . I'm guessing that it may be due to the kit comming in with most of the reagents frozen :? (what I get for buying stuff in the middle of winter...) I've since found the ysell it locally at PetCo >_<

I did buy the seperate Nitrate kit & it does work quite well.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I've been using my AP master test kit for a couple years now and find it adequate for our needs. I also use AP nitrate test kit and like it. I use Seachem test kit for PO4 and FE, both can be a little tricky to read if you're looking for high precision, but you can get good enough results for our needs.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have used both Red Sea and AP NO3 kits. I find the Red Sea easier to read, but tends to read a little high at lower levels with some test solutions I made up.

For PO4 I have used Red Sea and Nutrafin. Here, the Red Sea is by far the better one.

Red Sea kits you read while looking down through the tube. I find this to be easier because it isn't affected by light intensity the way the other kits are, to my eyes at least. With the AP NO3, for example, the brighter the ambient lighting the lower the apparent intensity of the coloration, therefore the lower the reading.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Bert H said:


> Red Sea kits you read while looking down through the tube. I find this to be easier because it isn't affected by light intensity the way the other kits are, to my eyes at least. With the AP NO3, for example, the brighter the ambient lighting the lower the apparent intensity of the coloration, therefore the lower the reading.


I 2nd this. I have problems sometimes varying the colors. I wear glasses and feel the colors get construed going through my lenses. So much so I'm always calling my SO over and saying.. "So what do you think it is? ". Of course I'm usually correct with my assumptions but you never know. This is with all the AP/nutrafin kits I use. For Po4 and No3 I use Red Sea and find it extremely easy to get a decent accurate reading off of them, for the exact same reasons Bert has stated above, that it's easier for me to read them looking down the tube.

Matt


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

Thanks to all that posted. Sounds like the Red Sea is not too bad for the price and fit my needs for just general testing.


----------

